
Why I Returned My iPad - mjfern
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2010/06/why-i-returned-my-ipad.html
======
sambeau
I am going to split with my girlfriend because she's too beautiful and she
always satisfies me in bed.

I need some misery.

~~~
AndrewDucker
If she always satisfied you in bed, but you found the rest of your life
suffered because you were always in bed, then that would be a rational
reaction.

~~~
sambeau
Or, I could just get some self control.

